# Guided snow goose hunts



## idratherbhunting (Nov 21, 2010)

I was just wondering if there is any outfitters locally that do the spring hunts? Looking into setting up a day hunt for a group of us if there is!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Look up Fried Feathers.com. Chad and Rob do a great job!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Fried Feathers is the best but I think they might be booked up. This is going to be a strange snow goose season I'm afraid. Give them a call, they won't take you out unless they think the birds will be there. They are stand up guys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

another vote for fried feathers


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Another vote for NO guiding in Utah!


----------



## Elkanddeer98 (Jun 19, 2014)

Another vote for fried feathers. I can almost guarantee they are booked though.


----------



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Nothing wrong with guiding on private property, but they need to put a stop to guiding on public.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

ducknuts said:


> Nothing wrong with guiding on private property, but they need to put a stop to guiding on public.


Guiding period. 
They tie up more and more ground each year. 
Say "no" to guiding.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

ducknuts said:


> Nothing wrong with guiding on private property, but they need to put a stop to guiding on public.


Why?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

there are some people that have never and will never take the opportunity to hunt geese without the help and knowledge of a guide. Some people have no idea where to begin with it and don't have any friends or family that do it either. I am one of them.

Oh I know people that in the spring in summer say "yea we will take you out. It's a blast! You will be hooked!"..............then about two weeks before the opener until about 2 weeks after the close they are hiding out and their phone quits working.


----------

